# Cabin Fever



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So yesterday I stayed home from work because of the weather. My husband and I decided to watch more of Evan's Smartworks DVD's. We watched the puppy one. We skipped that with Quinn, since by the time we got the program she was over the 6 month age. 

So I am watching this dvd, with Gabby on the mind. Fortunately for the puppy foundation work I have done the right stuff. However I am watching this dvd, tossing bumpers in grass and water, sunshine, blue sky and I realize. I HAVE CABIN FEVER!!!! By the time we can work outside, Gabby will be 6 months old.  Other than my back yard. I can shovel a spot in the back yard and have her get some bumpers there, but that is not distraction proof. Our yard is surrounded by other dogs. We do throw bumpers down the hall inside our home, but that is only 20' long. 

I did get her to an indoor dog swimming place and she had a blast. She loves water and swimming. We are working hard on obedience, but I want to get moving on the fun stuff. I feel I am losing precious time with her. I WANT SPRING!!!! Ok done whining. 

On the funny side. Watching the dvd Gabby and Quinn were on the couch with us. Both watched the entire dvd. Gabby seemed interested in the dogs on the TV. Quinn every time a bumper or duck got tossed or a dog was swimming, she was whimpering it was really funny. Guess she wants to play again too. We can throw bumpers for her, she knows how to hunt them in the snow. Gabby.... not so much.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww....well if it makes you feel better I didn't do any training with Scout for field until she was close to a year old. She's been doing just fine  But if you want to come visit for a few months we are going to have training days twice a month with the club and there is no snow here....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes I want to come!!!! I am SICK of winter. :cookoo:

Unfortunately, I have no time off until after the month of May (saving days for AKC Nationals) and no money.... so I guess I just stick it out. 

Like I said to Barb in an email recently... be careful what you wish for I may show up on a doorstep. LOL

I am just eager to play. I have fun new "toy". Yabba dabba Gabber Goo!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

San Diego is a long drive, but the weather is nice! I need someone to throw bumpers for Mira!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

On my way! LOL 

Watching your videos of agility, I should come winter with you. Outside agility and being able to work on field stuff... 

Watch for a REALLY dirty blue explorer to pull up with a herd of dogs in the back. : Barb I will pick you and Tito up on the way. 

sure would be nice......


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

See you ladies in a few days!!! :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh oh oh when can we leave?? How many dogs can I bring???




Maxs Mom said:


> On my way! LOL
> 
> Watching your videos of agility, I should come winter with you. Outside agility and being able to work on field stuff...
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We might need to rent a "bus" for all the dogs. LOL Hey... I wonder if the Partridge Family bus is available. 

I crack me up


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, can I come too? Just 2 or 3 dogs I promise!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, I was thinking of you when I asked how many dogs I could bring, LOL



Sunrise said:


> Oh, can I come too? Just 2 or 3 dogs I promise!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like we need to convene a "camp"! My guys would like to escape as well. Third picnic trial in a row cancelled now--no organized retrieving fun for us this weekend!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Alright! I am waiting for all our Golden buddies to show up!!!


----------

